# Digital camera purchase - is duty free cheapest?



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm off to Vegas on a stag week in 3 weeks so I was planning on buying a digicam whilst out there (when I've worked out which one to buy! Suggestions? Yeah I will search previous threads if I have to).

Can any of you seasoned trans-atlantic travellers tell me, generally, if it's cheaper to buy duty free in the UK, duty free in the US or if it's cheaper to buy from a store in the US?

cheers


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I bought the Canon IXUS V3 the other day, bloody great camera so small with 3.2M Megapixel, just bought 128 meg compact Flash card will hold around 400 photos, plus it takes 30 seconds of video at a time. Im off to Thailand Tomorrow so will check out price in duty free.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

cheers Dazzler

I'm after one that I can plug into the TV so that pics can be displayed on a big screen when showing them to others.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

If you can find a non-touristy shop in the US then buying there will probably be cheaper. I found in Florida that the cameras were roughly the same price as some of the internet digital camera sites here.
Also remember not to bring back any reciepts with you through customs, 'cos although unlikely, if you get stopped you will have to pay duty and VAT on any overseas purchase too... 

In the end I got a Sony DSC-P9 (4MP) from Comet (the web site was offering the camera Â£100 cheaper than in store! ) and I'd would recommend the camera to anyone!

See http://www.internetcamerasdirect.co.uk/ for decent prices on digital cameras - and http://www.scan.co.uk for digital media.


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Went to the States at Christmas and wanted to buy a Ixus V3 but they'd sold out all over Boston, so ended up buying a V2 which is still a lovely camera.

I paid $299 including a 64mb card, which I was v.pleased with as the UK price is Â£299 for the camera alone.

If you can buy from a shop in the states it would be a better saving, especially if you can use a residential address as you should be able to claim the tax back as well.

Only down side is your warranty is invalid in the UK as it'll only cover US and Canada.

Still one heck of a saving to be made.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I bought a Nikon Coolpix 4300 camera and it comes with the video cable to display the pictures on the telly. Really nice camera and takes some great quality picutres. From what I saw then the Duty Free prices were cheaper although some places on Ebay sell the cameras brand new directly from Hong Kong for really cheap money.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a digital camera as well. The front runner at the moment is the Canon Powershot s45, which is 4Mp and takes compact flash type II, which means I can use my 1Gb IBM microdrive in it ;D should give me enough storage space!!!

I have found these websites to be cheapest:
http://www.7daycameras.co.uk
http://www.camerasdirect.co.uk
http://www.procomdirect.com

I also found out that Jessops on the high street will do an internet price match if I take the details in. As long as they can call up the people advertising the camera on the net and could have bought it for that price then they will match it. Seems pretty sweet to me.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I bought a Sony F707 from BestBuy in the US. Got it for $850, they through in a tripod, case, a half price 128mb mem stick and a mem stick reader. They then threw in the $50 rebate, even though I wasn't a US citizen!

Mind you I was there for about 3 hours every day for 3 days, haggling : : ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Mind you I was there for about 3 hours every day for 3 days, haggling : : ;D ;D ;D


Now why doesn't that surprise me  ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I bought a Sony F707 from BestBuy in the US. Got it for $850, they through in a tripod, case, a half price 128mb mem stick and a mem stick reader. They then threw in the $50 rebate, even though I wasn't a US citizen!


Jeez, that was a VERY good price, it's nearly 800 quid for just the camera here. Fancy a trip to Vegas as my personal shopper in 3 weeks?! 

Maybe you should start teaching NuTTs negotiation techniques, I'm sure you could make a tidy sum...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think they just wanted rid of me ;D ;D It IS a bloody good camera though, you can set it on slide show mode and plug into the tv and everyone can sit back and review the pics on tv ;D

Talking of haggling, I've been known to haggle (and get discounts) in all sorts of shops.... : Most are willing, IF you only try! 8)



> Jeez, that was a VERY good price, it's nearly 800 quid for just the camera here. Â Fancy a trip to Vegas as my personal shopper in 3 weeks?! Â
> 
> Maybe you should start teaching NuTTs negotiation techniques, I'm sure you could make a tidy sum...


----------

